

Coworkers Make You More Productive - spolsky
http://hicks-wright.net/blog/coworkers-make-you-more-productive

======
skennedy
She finds a cheaper and more attentive rubber duck to replace the need for a
live human being to discuss code with. How cost effective!

~~~
gecko
Glancing over at his office and observing his day-old beard, I'm going to go
way out on a limb here and suggest that Tyler is, in fact, male.

